# Deadening for exhaust drone?!



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

My new car has aftermarket exhaust installed. Certain RPMs the drone kicks in pretty bad. I decided to use my 10 year old Raamat to deaden trunk floor (which is closest to mufflers and exhaust tips) and it helped a lot! I can probably live with it but I would like to go a step further I think.

What type of deadener do you think would be best as killing exhaust drone? MLV? CCF? OCF? RGH? WHR? FTO? SSVT? AALVS?

Sorry deadening noob here.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

rc10mike said:


> My new car has aftermarket exhaust installed. Certain RPMs the drone kicks in pretty bad. I decided to use my 10 year old Raamat to deaden trunk floor (which is closest to mufflers and exhaust tips) and it helped a lot! I can probably live with it but I would like to go a step further I think.
> 
> What type of deadener do you think would be best as killing exhaust drone? MLV? CCF? OCF? RGH? WHR? FTO? SSVT? AALVS?
> 
> Sorry deadening noob here.


Mlv.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Best solution I've had for that awful Flowmaster drone was to remove it. 3 layers of material including mlv wasn't enough to kill it. Lowered it some, but not enough to live with it.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Nothing will cure the drown without addressing the exhaust. A resonator would probably help in addition.


----------



## glockcoma (Dec 22, 2015)

I know a few guys on the ford ecoboost forums have had success making a 
Resonator for the specific drone frequency. 
Try this 
https://www.google.com/search?q=hel...safari#hl=en-us&q=helmholtz+resonator+exhaust


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

couple of things that may be "low hanging fruit."
first, extend the exhaust completely to the back of the car (if not that way already.)
second. could wrap some header tape around it? 
third, replace with a quieter muffler and\or resonator


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I used thermal block on the bottom of my vehicle between exhaust and floor and it helped a bit. Expensive though. Solid layer of mlv throughout will be best bet imo


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

glockcoma said:


> I know a few guys on the ford ecoboost forums have had success making a
> Resonator for the specific drone frequency.
> Try this
> https://www.google.com/search?q=hel...safari#hl=en-us&q=helmholtz+resonator+exhaust


I made mine for my SRT jeep last week. mine targeted the 90hz drone when my 4 cylinder mode kicks in.


----------



## glockcoma (Dec 22, 2015)

ndm said:


> I made mine for my SRT jeep last week. mine targeted the 90hz drone when my 4 cylinder mode kicks in.


How did it work out for you?


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

glockcoma said:


> How did it work out for you?


Well that is a complicated answer. 

It did work. That is for sure. But.....I believe that my issue is more of a vibration issue now. There is no doubt that my drone is milder than it was before though. Now, the other thing is that I had two different problem areas and I have not tamed the second area. (90hz and 137hz).

Over all though I think it has helped so far. I might make another jpipe to tackle the 137 hz issue. My 90hz tube length is 37in long and the 137hz one would need to be 24in long.


----------



## Ericm1205 (May 10, 2016)

i have a SRT8 charger and my drone on the factory pipes was annoying around 2500rpm. so i use russian knock off butyl sound deadner called Noico. its 80ml thick and aluminum foil backing. sticky and no smell at all i also added their closed cell foam wich helped alot with the road noise. i added roughly 150lbs to my car and she is much quiter. did my whole car from pedals to trunk and inside the door panels and the outter door panel with deadner and foam on all 4 doors.


----------



## Second Skin (Aug 5, 2010)

rc10mike said:


> My new car has aftermarket exhaust installed. Certain RPMs the drone kicks in pretty bad. I decided to use my 10 year old Raamat to deaden trunk floor (which is closest to mufflers and exhaust tips) and it helped a lot! I can probably live with it but I would like to go a step further I think.
> 
> What type of deadener do you think would be best as killing exhaust drone? MLV? CCF? OCF? RGH? WHR? FTO? SSVT? AALVS?
> 
> Sorry deadening noob here.


Luxury Liner Pro mass loaded vinyl/closed cell foam on the floor/trunk, especially over top of the exhaust area, is the product you need to help with that exhaust drone. You can find the product here Luxury Liner Pro - 4 Sheets 24"x54" Each (36sqFt) - Second Skin Audio

Good Luck on your install and have a great day.

Second Skin For The Win!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Butyl is not what you want. Like stated any treatment won't remove it completely. Resonator and mlv or closed cell foam will be the best route.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Lead sheeting will be even more effective. A solid, uncut, unbroken layer, then MLV, IMO. Foam is for decoupling.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Ericm1205 said:


> i have a SRT8 charger and my drone on the factory pipes was annoying around 2500rpm. so i use russian knock off butyl sound deadner called Noico. its 80ml thick and aluminum foil backing. sticky and no smell at all i also added their closed cell foam wich helped alot with the road noise. i added roughly 150lbs to my car and she is much quiter. did my whole car from pedals to trunk and inside the door panels and the outter door panel with deadner and foam on all 4 doors.


Closed cell foam is horrible for reducing road noise. Your likely just hearing a reduction in an annoying resonance, and broadband difference you hear is the placebo effect playing tricks on you.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

If you're happy with the exhaust system, other than the droning, I'd do some simple tests to see what might be possible through sound deadening before attempting anything else. Many factors contribute to droning and there is a wide range of what each person considers a satisfactory outcome. I've seen everything from a small amount of vibration damper resolving the problem to a few full vehicle treatment not solving the problem.

Start by lining the trunk or cargo area floor and quarter panels with a few layers of heavy blankets and go for a test drive. This will get you pretty close to what you can expect from adding a barrier to those areas. If the blankets get yo at least close to where you want to be, treat those areas and you should be set. If it doesn't, you'll know you'll at least have to continue treatment further, probably at least the entire passenger compartment floor. That's also the time to consider modifying or replacing the exhaust. Nothing will be more effective, in terms of noise, than addressing the problem at its source.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Second Skin said:


> Luxury Liner Pro mass loaded vinyl/closed cell foam on the floor/trunk, especially over top of the exhaust area, is the product you need to help with that exhaust drone. You can find the product here Luxury Liner Pro - 4 Sheets 24"x54" Each (36sqFt) - Second Skin Audio
> 
> Good Luck on your install and have a great day.
> 
> Second Skin For The Win!!!


Thanks, Ive already looked into that and will probably end up with some of it...



[email protected] said:


> Butyl is not what you want. Like stated any treatment won't remove it completely. Resonator and mlv or closed cell foam will be the best route.


Surprisingly, the butyl I already installed helped a lot. I have a UMM6 mic and REW, really wish I did a before and after test, but its noticeably quieter.



tRidiot said:


> Lead sheeting will be even more effective. A solid, uncut, unbroken layer, then MLV, IMO. Foam is for decoupling.


Funny thing is I did a thread about lead as door deadening. The theory didnt go over that well. But I dont want to add THAT much weight to an already heavy car.



Rudeboy said:


> If you're happy with the exhaust system, other than the droning, I'd do some simple tests to see what might be possible through sound deadening before attempting anything else. Many factors contribute to droning and there is a wide range of what each person considers a satisfactory outcome. I've seen everything from a small amount of vibration damper resolving the problem to a few full vehicle treatment not solving the problem.
> 
> Start by lining the trunk or cargo area floor and quarter panels with a few layers of heavy blankets and go for a test drive. This will get you pretty close to what you can expect from adding a barrier to those areas. If the blankets get yo at least close to where you want to be, treat those areas and you should be set. If it doesn't, you'll know you'll at least have to continue treatment further, probably at least the entire passenger compartment floor. That's also the time to consider modifying or replacing the exhaust. Nothing will be more effective, in terms of noise, than addressing the problem at its source.


GREAT advice, I never even thought to try blankets, pillows or whatever else I have around the house. I will certainly give this a shot, if it works, I may just leave the blankets in there! Its a win-win.


----------



## motomech (Nov 12, 2014)

The resonator route is your one and only real solution.
Did your stock system have a resonator and a muffler?
If so reinstall the resonator.
They have very little affect on performance.


----------



## motomech (Nov 12, 2014)

One other thing.
If you are running duals, a crossover tube can help the drone issue.


----------



## Razz2o4 (Jan 23, 2011)

Solo performance makes an exhaust for your car that is drone free as well as corsa. Problem solved. No need to add 150 lbs.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## aztec45 (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah get a different exhaust... I would recommend corsa or Borla to a certain extant...


----------



## bugsplat (Nov 7, 2014)

Borla with adjustable plates would be first on my list to check out. Depending on your engine size (bigger the better  ), my next option would be factory exhaust with electric cutouts. Quite when you want it, balls out when you want make noise. 

I'm over the exhaust thing. I have not upgraded my GTO because I don't want to deal with the noise. I prefer my music over exhaust.


----------



## aztec45 (Jul 23, 2007)

I have Borla atak quads and boss side pipes on my mustang... Sound great, very unique sound... Something you don't see everyday. There is some drone after 70 mph-80 mph. Sounds almost like a deep tone. Might add some electronic plates for the side pipes later down the line.


----------

